
Show HN: Simple tool to upload and paste URL's to screenshots and files - OkGoDoIt
https://github.com/OkGoDoIt/UploadAndPaste
======
user9182031
This might be a silly question but I've honestly tried to Google it without
any success. Is there an easy way to put something like this behind a web
based "portal". Like, I'd love to have an external facing login site that
would allow me to access internal resources like this. I currently use OpenVPN
but it'd be neat if this could be done via a web based portal without the need
for a heavy VPN solution. Anyone have any suggestions?

~~~
OkGoDoIt
I think you're asking how to make the public URL shares accessible only with a
password, in which case could just use basic password auth on your web server.
Something like [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
set-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-
password-authentication-with-apache-on-ubuntu-14-04) for Linux or
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/iis/configuration/system.we...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/iis/configuration/system.webserver/security/authentication/basicauthentication)
for Windows.

~~~
user9182031
Hello, I appreciate the reply but I was looking to replace my OpenVPN solution
which allows me to visit websites that aren't publicly accessible. Going the
htpass route would require opening up each individual service to the Internet
and then mapping the internal ports to a unique external port (as they all
listen on port 80)

------
tofu8
Awesome work! I love when people build productivity tools for Windows.

What's the difference between this and ShareX?

Cheers.

~~~
OkGoDoIt
Thanks!

I wasn't aware of ShareX, perhaps it handles this use case just as well. That
looks like a super powerful tool, whereas my project is very focused on a
specific workflow I personally hit a lot. I assume ShareX is probably a better
tool for general use.

